# Planted betta fry tank?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone done a planted betta fry tank? I want to try it... No gravel though, easier for the eggs to be found I guess... How do you do it? or how would you do it? I may want to try this for the third spawn I do. Plus this time I'll have snails, and keep the dad in there (unless it isn't Maine, and they eat their babies o_o)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm assuming just pack the tank with floating and bunch plants like duckweed and horwort.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When I spawn in the house-I use 5-10gal-NPT's-soil substrate with sand cap-very heavy planted, lots of common snails, MTS and RCS-full to the top with water to spawn and rear fry....using a more natural method for many years successfully....unless I need the male or the tank-I leave them together long term...this varies depending on my plans.....the plus of mature NPT's is the fry food they naturally create.
I have never had issues with the male not being able to find the eggs or fry by having substrate, however, too large gravel the eggs/fry can get trapped

If you want to go barebottom-as MrV posted....cram it full of plants....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I always spawn with aged water, bare bottom, half stuffed with plants (mainly anacharis - no floating plants) and cover the opposite end where I want them to nest. This method WILL NOT produce natural fry food like OFL's NPT. I use it because it's safer for my females - specially if I don't know my male's character. Once they're done spawning I would either reduce the plants or spread it evenly - making it easier for the male to search for stray fry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr.Vampire I meant actually planted  however in this fry tank I used floating plants and potted... The floating one grows really fast D: which is why I was wondering, if it'd be more beneficial and better on the fry to have a planted tank (OFL your tanks sound wonderful). Next time around I may invest in planting my tank(s), or use different plants rather than floating...


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I just put a couple potted plants in my 10 gallon.  i tried to keep them on the opposite side of the nest.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sena- IMO, it's easier to have a bare-bottomed tank, if that's what you mean? I prefer to not have a planted tanke until my fry are a couple months old.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

She already said no gravel up there  she can still have potted plants even with no gravel like i had


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> She already said no gravel up there  she can still have potted plants even with no gravel like i had





Oldfishlady said:


> When I spawn in the house-I use 5-10gal-NPT's-soil substrate with sand cap-very heavy planted...
> I have never had issues with the male not being able to find the eggs or fry by having substrate, however, too large gravel the eggs/fry can get trapped
> If you want to go barebottom-as MrV posted....cram it full of plants....


A planted tank means that the plants are planted into some kind of substrate, be it gravel or sand. 
I was asking Sena what she was asking for. A planted tank, or just a tank crammed with plants, there's a difference.  I wasn't sure if she was asking for either so I had to make sure.
I was just saying that bare-bottom is the easies, as you can siphon out the little poo particles more easily than a planted tank.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, would a planted vs crammed tank be better?? I'm lookingfor something that'll have a good amount of infusoria as yeah it really is hard to make it... And know if it's even... Well... Good for them D: 
And yeah was asking about planted.. Not crammed lol.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd move the fry to a planted tank once they are 2 months. It's kinda hard to siphon all the food goo poo gunk off the bottom if there's gravel or what have you.  
Just IMO, I'd say stick to the crammed idea for now until they get to be about the size 1/4th an inch. (think pinky-nail size) x3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm ok  yeah I only have that dozen left... No dead ones since, just them. I'm hoping they live


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol thanks


----------

